# Just a little levity



## jmharris23 (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't be mad....I just thought it was funny


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 14, 2017)

It lacks nuance.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 14, 2017)

I got a good chuckle out of it, as misguided as it was.


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 14, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> It lacks nuance.





WaltL1 said:


> I got a good chuckle out of it, as misguided as it was.



I know


----------



## 660griz (Mar 14, 2017)

I thought it was sad. Kinda like a pep rally for the Falcons.


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 15, 2017)

660griz said:


> I thought it was sad. Kinda like a pep rally for the Falcons.



Come on Griz Rise Up! The Falcons did and so did Jesus. The video was a joke. I thought it was funny.
I know what your gonna say the Falcons fell short. But that's a good analogy we all fall short sometimes that's why Jesus was sent to us in the first place.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 16, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Come on Griz Rise Up! The Falcons did and so did Jesus. The video was a joke. I thought it was funny.
> I know what your gonna say the Falcons fell short. But that's a good analogy we all fall short sometimes that's why Jesus was sent to us in the first place.



I like jokes that are funny because they are true. 
You know the difference in a dollar and the Falcons?
A dollar will give you 4 quarters. 
See, funny cause it is true.


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 16, 2017)

660griz said:


> I thought it was sad. Kinda like a pep rally for the Falcons.



I knew you wouldn't care for it.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 16, 2017)

Not mad though. 
"No one loves the little children..." Yea. Hilarious!


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2017)

660griz said:


> I like jokes that are funny because they are true.
> You know the difference in a dollar and the Falcons?
> A dollar will give you 4 quarters.
> See, funny cause it is true.


Now THAT's funny!

I went to a Super Bowl party where everyone else were SERIOUS Falcon fans. They were all dressed color coordinated and all that. In the beginning they would do a shot of this Fireball (?) stuff, dance and high five every time Atlanta scored. By the end they were all drowning their sorrows, wailing and moaning and dialing the Suicide HotLine.
I mean I wanted the Falcons to win too but it was kind of ridiculous 
And I won a lot of money because I was the only one willing to commit the sin of betting against them


----------



## 660griz (Mar 16, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Now THAT's funny!
> 
> I went to a Super Bowl party where everyone else were SERIOUS Falcon fans. They were all dressed color coordinated and all that. In the beginning they would do a shot of this Fireball (?) stuff, dance and high five every time Atlanta scored. By the end they were all drowning their sorrows, wailing and moaning and dialing the Suicide HotLine.
> I mean I wanted the Falcons to win too but it was kind of ridiculous
> And I won a lot of money because I was the only one willing to commit the sin of betting against them



Some folks live vicariously through their sports team.


----------

